# Kitten Pens.... Any ideas



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosie is due her babies within the next few weeks and will be having them in a room set up for her ... 

Now when the kits get older I want to bring them downstairs , we have a massive hallway so want a pen that I can put the cat tree in , and so Rosie can get in and out of it but not the kits ... Any suggestion


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are on Facebook then https://www.facebook.com/AwesomeKittenPens?fref=ts


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

build your own with some 2x1 wood and 1 1/2inch mesh will be easy and you will save money.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Do like them wooden kitten pens.... Expensive tho, then there is storage ...

I found these
Fabric Dog Pens

Think I will have a word with daddy ... OH is shocking with DIY


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

oh wow those hand made pens are gorgeous! 

I used a big dog crate from ebay, was £44 could fit a german shepherd in it easy, put some card up so mum could jump out and kittens were safe, we had a box inside the crate aswell 

What are you expecting colour wise?? :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> oh wow those hand made pens are gorgeous!
> 
> I used a big dog crate from ebay, was £44 could fit a german shepherd in it easy, put some card up so mum could jump out and kittens were safe, we had a box inside the crate aswell
> ^
> What are you expecting colour wise?? :001_wub:


weve done this in the past.^


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Those hand made pens Soupie recommended are great = perspex too so very easy to clean. They are customisable - so I'm sure if you asked for it to be easily collapsible, take apartable for storage they could do it.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> oh wow those hand made pens are gorgeous!
> 
> I used a big dog crate from ebay, was £44 could fit a german shepherd in it easy, put some card up so mum could jump out and kittens were safe, we had a box inside the crate aswell
> 
> What are you expecting colour wise?? :001_wub:


Cream, blue lilac boys, in cp or self 
Cream blue lilac girls. In cp or self , tortie and add tabby into the mix

So a lovely colour mix


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Those hand made pens Soupie recommended are great = perspex too so very easy to clean. They are customisable - so I'm sure if you asked for it to be easily collapsible, take apartable for storage they could do it.


I have email them ... As I really need it to be collapsible , as I don't want it a permanent fit in my hall ...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Cream, blue lilac boys, in cp or self
> Cream blue lilac girls. In cp or self , tortie and add tabby into the mix
> 
> So a lovely colour mix


.....

Looking forward to seeing them Rach 

not half as much as Sat tho lol ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them Rach
> 
> not half as much as Sat tho lol ....


me either they are in trouble tonight been climing on kitchen sides,on window ledge and knocked off plant pot,compost all over draining board..get ready you 2 gona have your hands full.:lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them Rach
> 
> not half as much as Sat tho lol ....


The week is going really quick.... Saturday before we know it .... Cannot believe it was 11 weeks since I said to Sara I want the one with the blue collar lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> The week is going really quick.... Saturday before we know it .... Cannot believe it was 11 weeks since I said to Sara I won't the one with the blue collar lol


Hey am sure i can see a white area on the kitten iv had my eye on..bi point i thinks about 70% atm


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Saffy has her house. To keep her out of trouble ..... In fact I can use that for rosie and the kits .... Think a have kitten brain lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hey am sure i can see a white area on the kitten iv had my eye on..bi point i thinks about 70% atm


Ooohhhhhh. Super , I hope it is


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Saffy has her house. To keep her out of trouble ..... In fact I can use that for rosie and the kits .... Think a have kitten brain lol


Have you got a pic of it always wondered what its like


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It's bigger than it looks.. Very handy to have ... 5ft x 3 x 4


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It's bigger than it looks.. Very handy to have ... 5ft x 3 x 4


Tbh rach I don't think a litter of kittens will fit into it once there mobile the amount of mess kittens make you'd be cleaning that out 5 times a day and it doesn't look like you would beable to clean shelves very easy.

Also unless kittens were on very bottom level when newborn they could roll off the shelves.

Would defo go for a large dog create over that hun.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Tbh rach I don't think a litter of kittens will fit into it once there mobile the amount of mess kittens make you'd be cleaning that out 5 times a day and it doesn't look like you would beable to clean shelves very easy.
> 
> Also unless kittens were on very bottom level when newborn they could roll off the shelves.
> 
> Would defo go for a large dog create over that hun.


It cleans very easy and the selfs can be removed ... I don't want to cage Rosie all the time, so was looking for a option were she could get out and the kits would be safe for 13 weeks ... Abit like your set up, with cat barrel and plenty of room for them ... So that why I was looking at them fabric frames pens ... Big and high .. I know the little monsters will get out lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It cleans very easy and the selfs can be removed ... I don't want to cage Rosie all the time, so was looking for a option were she could get out and the kits would be safe for 13 weeks ... Abit like your set up, with cat barrel and plenty of room for them ... So that why I was looking at them fabric frames pens ... Big and high .. I know the little monsters will get out lol


lol once the hit 8 week nothing seems to keep them in,inm looking forward to the new litter being in they cant escape and be naughty..now for a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol once the hit 8 week nothing seems to keep them in,inm looking forward to the new litter being in they cant escape and be naughty..now for a few weeks anyway.


Peace for a few weeks lol .... I will come up with something..

Oh , has peaches and the kits gone yet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Peace for a few weeks lol .... I will come up with something..
> 
> Oh , has peaches and the kits gone yet


yeah they have gone though id replied to that the other day


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The fabric ones seem ok if the kittens aren't too active, with my lot they roll the entire pen, litter tray, cat scratcher and all, across the room at around 4 weeks because they climb the sides and also hang from the roof.

I use a pen like this








Leave the door open so mum can be free if she likes and add a cover to make the door higher as the kittens can easily climb the 15cm to the door at 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> I have email them ... As I really need it to be collapsible , as I don't want it a permanent fit in my hall ...


Hi, We were told about this thread and thought I'd send a quick reply. I haven't had any messages appear but yes, the pens are fully collapsible, they go down into 6 flat panels 

We can make to any size and offer various finishes. All pens are lined with plastic/perspex so they are long lasting, easy to clean and little ones can't climb up the wire and get caught or even worse fall.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi *waves* I love your pens and when funds allow will be getting one - love the perspex thing etc.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Hi, We were told about this thread and thought I'd send a quick reply. I haven't had any messages appear but yes, the pens are fully collapsible, they go down into 6 flat panels  We can make to any size and offer various finishes. All pens are lined with plastic/perspex so they are long lasting, easy to clean and little ones can't climb up the wire and get caught or even worse fall.


Thanks for the message on here ... Having problems with email at the min , lookin for something for kits and mum from 3 weeks to 13 weeks and your standard pen looks perfect ..can you pm me ya number please


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Thanks for the message on here ... Having problems with email at the min , lookin for something for kits and mum from 3 weeks to 13 weeks and your standard pen looks perfect ..can you pm me ya number please


I don't think I can PM yet as haven't posted enough. All our contact details are on the FB page if that helps?!?


----------



## Kylyjocoonz (Jun 10, 2013)

I use Snowsilk kittening cubes... Find them very easy to clean, cats seem happy in them and can be taken apart when not in use  can also add runs to them (fantastic when litter training the babies.... Are a little expensive though xx


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've probably gone through most makes over the years and find these people have the most flexible options at very reasonable prices. You can still set up a fabric kennel inside.

Dog Health - Puppy Pens


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have ordered one of these ... Should be here soon ... I love the one from awesome pens, but I just cannot justify the money at the min ... So for the price I think it's a bargin plus I can set it up in my hall

Kitten Pens-Kitten Pen-Cat Pen-Cat Pens-Puppy-Run-Runs-cat breeding boxes-Kitten box-Kitten boxes


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Having just looked at the double Sturdi I bought off Soupie, that would make a nice kittening pen too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Having just looked at the double Sturdi I bought off Soupie, that would make a nice kittening pen too.


I was looking at them the other day for when I go to Tica show with sapphire , as some show you have to take ya own pens .... Bloody expensive tho


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep an eye on eBay - they occasionally come up on there. SIngles are obviously cheaper and the same size as a GCCF pen.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Keep an eye on eBay - they occasionally come up on there. SIngles are obviously cheaper and the same size as a GCCF pen.


I was looking at the single one and wondered if they would be big enough to fit cat and litter in .... So thanks


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

A single is 2ft by 2ft so not big enough to have litter in too really. It would do for a kittening pen but not a kitten pen - there's a huge difference. To be honest I find my girls are perfectly happy kittening in a cardboard box as a kittening 'pen' within a larger pen. You can spend a fortune on all sorts of fancy stuff but it isn't always the best option. Been there, spent the money, stick to the KISS principle these days


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> I was looking at the single one and wondered if they would be big enough to fit cat and litter in .... So thanks


only a very small one.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have just got a huge kitten pen from ebay, I expected it to be quite small but you can easily fit litter box, bed, food and several kittens in it,also it just folds up, you can make it any shape you like,and put away when not needed,
it is already joined together, so no hassle ,it only cost £25 ,cheaper than a dog cage, you can also get a mesh cover for the top,it is 3ft high, but you can get a 2ft high one


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I have just got a huge kitten pen from ebay, I expected it to be quite small but you can easily fit litter box, bed, food and several kittens in it,also it just folds up, you can make it any shape you like,and put away when not needed,
> it is already joined together, so no hassle ,it only cost £25 ,cheaper than a dog cage, you can also get a mesh cover for the top,it is 3ft high, but you can get a 2ft high one


Can you send the link pls


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry no good at posting links, but will try to attach a photo, they are all on ebay, some postage free as mine was, tried to attach pic but not working,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Think I have managed to attach a pic, I have taken this from image on ebay, mine is still folded up waiting to be used


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2013)

As that's just a puppy run, would you not be worried about the kittens climbing the wire and falling off? I've heard of and also had it myself when kittens have climbed and got injured or worse, got killed from their injuries.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome said:


> As that's just a puppy run, would you not be worried about the kittens climbing the wire and falling off? I've heard of and also had it myself when kittens have climbed and got injured or worse, got killed from their injuries.


I have one of those, but not used as a pen, but a room divider, once they are about 8 weeks old. Have to say the kittens have never tried to climb it, the gaps seem that little bit too elongated to encourage it.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am using it as a room divider at the moment, with no kittens ,just to keep my girl who has just had kittens seperate from the other cats, but i woukldnt have thought the kittens would be able to climb it as spid said, the gaps are too elongated , bit i did think the gaps were wider than looked on the pics
I wont have them in there all the time, and i will keep my eye on them


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> As that's just a puppy run, would you not be worried about the kittens climbing the wire and falling off? I've heard of and also had it myself when kittens have climbed and got injured or worse, got killed from their injuries.


Even if they do climb they shouldn't come to any real harm. Kittens climb anyway. By the time my hooligans are 4 or 5 weeks old they're up and down a 6ft cat tree with no trouble at all. I agree with the others who say the elongated gaps of the puppy pens actually discourages climbing, it's one of the few things my kittens don't attempt to scale


----------

